# Any involved fathers out there?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Please excuse the off-subject post. :angel:

One of the joys of my life is being an involved dad to my children. I feel very strongly about the need for fathers to be very active in their kids' lives and have tried to promote this for many years. Through the internet, this concept has been getting widespread support and, hopefully, making the world a better place because of it.

I've created a site called *Dad Daily* using open-source, Web 2.0 technology. Basically, it functions like Digg.com but it is exclusively for *all things dad*. People submit a story or news item that is of interest to dads. Visitors to the site vote on the stories they feel should be "promoted". Once a story gets enough votes, it is promoted to the front page where it gets a lot of visibility.

I know all of us feel connected to one another through our shared passion for planted aquariums. We all know there are other important connections between us that transcend international boundaries and disputes. Being a dad is one of those connections.

If you are a dad, please become active with *Dad Daily* and help support the cause. I look forward to sharing the dad experience with you over there. :supz:

_Now back to the regularly scheduled programming..._


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Art! I'll take a look at it later!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep--see my signature for when Mack was a new arrival ... and about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And I know where he gets the hair!

--Mike

p.s. Your sig doesn't show the arrival info...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> And I know where he gets the hair!
> 
> --Mike
> 
> p.s. Your sig doesn't show the arrival info...


 My sig is his picture (in late 2003, early 2004).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh....you're talking about your avatar. OK. Now I understand


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Art - your personality points just went off the scale!!

I have got to check this out!

I have only 4 and look forward to checking out the site. 

Thank you!

(Do the kids help you pick out the fishies or the plants or both?)


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Jim,

Kids are still on the small side but they handle the fish side for the moment.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool - will check this out! I definitely think the internet needs more sites/forums for dads that are well-run and informative (there's sure plenty of them for moms). Thanks, Art!

Cheers,
-Paulus


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the site, Art. I'm looking around Dadbloggers now, too.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think it's an important subject.

DadBloggers is a great site with excellent articles being submitted daily.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Today is Father's Day. *

Any way we can get everyone that signs on to the site today or tomorrow 
to find out about this thread

or something similar to this:



> Jimbo205, please help us build Aquapalooza- add your favorite planted aquarium sites to it. Thanks


*I see this all the time and honestly this is REALLY the only site I go to! * 
(Unless someone responds to one of my posts with a link to somewhere else).

How many men are members on this site? 
I'll bet anything, they just can't find this great thread!

*Heck, in the spot in blue to the left of HOME on the top of the page - 
maybe to the left by the letters APC - there should be a spot that says -
OTHER REALLY COOL LINKS OR SITES BY ART!!!*

Any other suggestions ladies and gentlemen?

Art, how old are the little ones and can they say the word "fishy" yet? 
Or what exactly were their first words?

:yo:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Jim,

Thanks for the kind words. Kids are 8 and 6 and hove not been bitten by the fishy bug yet. As for their first word, I think it was "moma".


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think 2 Betta Bowls or 2 Goldfish Bowls are in order here (what kid could resist?) 

I would have a poll taken on the choice between the two. I am not sure which is really best with plants. But either are pretty kid friendly. 

Have you ever seen the look on a woman's face when their baby's first word is 'DADA' ??!!

Ask your wife. It happens. And the story they tell...... Oh my gosh!

By the way, Art, what is your and your kids favorite thing that Mama cooks so great?! 

In our house, it's Mama's pancakes. Chocolate Chip, Blueberry, or Strawberry. 

(And I am trying that low carb thing... But not today!)

:yo:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Jim, we're doing pancakes this morning. My wife makes some pretty mean lasanga. I think that wins as our favorite.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Site's operational again.


----------

